# Adopter BAILED, Remenber her?



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

OH no!!!! do we have info as to why? poor girl!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She sure does look so sweet!


Tiffany


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Seh is the one taht is blind and deaf or aprtaialloy both isn't she. Oh no, I hope someone else takes her.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh, this little girl breaks my heart. I'm a member of the saving Death Row Dogs in Georgia group on MySpace so I'll send out a message and see if maybe they can help her out.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Seh is the one taht is blind and deaf or aprtaialloy both isn't she. Oh no, I hope someone else takes her.


 
Yes, I believe so


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> Oh, this little girl breaks my heart. I'm a member of the saving Death Row Dogs in Georgia group on MySpace so I'll send out a message and see if maybe they can help her out.


Oh I hope they can help her out!
All Paws Crossed!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't there a rescue who helps dogs with both issues? I can't remember who they are now.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Isn't there a rescue who helps dogs with both issues? I can't remember who they are now.


 
I remember there being one for deaf puppers, don't remember the name tho. I'll run a search tho.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coda in Cleveland OHIO takes Special Needs dogs.*

Coda in Cleveland OHIO takes Special Needs dogs.
http://www.givemepaw.com/coda/

There must be some Spec Needs rescues in GA.

Please contact these two ladies and ask if they know someone to save her:

[email protected] (Lab Friends of the South in Cummings, GA
and
[email protected]

*They are both involved in forums that save Blind and Deaf Dogs!*
From: Lady J.N <[email protected]>
Date: Jun 21, 2007 10:18 AM
Subject: For special need fur babies 
To: [email protected]

Hi everyone!!! If you have any deaf dogs or deaf cats in your foster homes, in shelters or any rescue.. Please email me and let me know because I do help out and I work for my friend who is a rescue. Please check those sites out.. both sites are for deaf animals ,( last site can be also for blind/deaf animals) people do check them out a lot.. I am just helping to spread words out for deaf animals who deserve with right families that do understand deaf culture and know how to raise a deaf animal… A lot people doesn't realize that there are sites for deaf animals. I am here to let everyone know about the both links. I love animals a lot, I am deaf too. I want to see deaf animals go to right homes. I loves to help ! 

If you have any question or need help.. Please email me or I will forward your message to my friend who is a deaf rescuer =) 

Thank you! 


Here are the links 

*http://www.deafdogs.org/ 


http://www.deafanimalrow.blogspot.com/ *

p.s. we have some families that are looking for deaf cats, deaf kittens. Please let us know. I am working with rescue group also. 

We do have foster home for deaf animals if she or he need to be out of shelter before PTS, we want to help.. lets works together ! 

*FYI 

last site is for ANY animal for is deaf.. blind.. deaf/blind who doesn't have much time but PTS, last link is the perfect place to spread words to let people know... *
Other things we also post bulletins in our yahoo groups to spread words out faster... 


LFS Information Coordinator
www.labradorfriends.com

**I also emld. http://www.furkids.org/contact.html Fur Kidz rescue in Atlanta, GA, too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope someone can save this precious soul. She looks so cute, and it must be awfully terrifying not to see or hear what's going on around her. How could her adopter bail out on this sweet girl?! I just want to hold her and let her know she's safe.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, I contacted both of them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you...I'm a bit distracted.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you tried this place?
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Thanks for emlg. both ladies.

Did you email CODA in Cleveland, too?

We need to find some Special Needs Rescues in Georgia.

I emld one called Fur Kidz.

*This dog is a beauty-she melts my heart-I would love to have her.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom;

Could you email Almost Heaven?

*Has anyone contacted the Golden Ret. Rescues in GA?*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Thanks for emlg. both ladies.
> 
> ...


Emailed so far

Rescue Angels of GA 

Deaf Animal Row

Adopt a golden atlanta

atlanta dog squad

the golden rescues in GA

senior dogs project

to name a few


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Thanks!!

AND YOU emld. LadyJwarrior and [email protected]?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> AND YOU emld. LadyJwarrior and [email protected]?


 
Yup, both of them


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Thanks for emlg. both ladies.
> 
> ...


 
can you, or are you at your limit?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hubby*

Hubby says two is enough!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Was on Saving GA Dogs.*

They are saying she is Not BLind or Deaf, just a Senior and she is urgent today!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Cindy, I am pm'ing you the email for a women named Melissa, she has Libby's Senior Canine Rescue and is forever taking dogs from the southern states on the transports that I have driven. I tried to send the information to her myself, but my computer is not copying the dogs info & pic into emails. She is in NH or CT and is very nice. Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's mom*

Hali's Mom:

Email me the info and I will send.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Hali's Mom:
> 
> Email me the info and I will send.
> 
> ...


Did you ladies take care of this? I just didn't want 2 emails bout the same pupper sent.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> They are saying she is Not BLind or Deaf, just a Senior and she is urgent today!!!!!


 
Where did we get deaf/blind, I know it was from the first time she was posted, but anyways the emails I sent out said possible deaf, glad I did it that way, lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Can you email Melissa.

I'm at work!

I could have been the one that put blind.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Can you email Melissa.
> 
> ...


 
Got it covered


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya has until May 13. Got this Update from Saving Georgia Dogs..*

Got this update from Saving Georgia Dogs
http://www.network54.com/Forum/4651...ING+Update,+no+dogs+died+today-++Please+read-

SPALDING Update, no dogs died today. Please read.
May 9 2008 at 4:57 PM 
Donna W. (Login lostdogsga)
Moderators



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

URGENTS LAST DAY MAY 12 

NO DOGS DIED TODAY. SHELTER WILL NOW HOLD THESE FEW OVER UNTIL MONDAY SINCE THERE IS NO BOARDING FACILITY IN THE AREA THAT CAN TAKE THEM. THEY WILL KEEP THEM UNTIL MONDAY AT 4:30 P.M. THANK GOODNESS. 

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO FAXED, AND PLEASE KEEP THE FAXES COMING THIS WEEKEND. IT IS NOT TOO LATE TO SAVE THESE. 

WE WILL BE PUTTING MORE ON FOR MONDAY THE 12TH, SO THESE FOR THE 9TH ARE MORE SERIOUS THAN BEFORE. PLEASE PLEASE SAVE THEM BEFORE MONDAY VIA FAX OF THE ADOPTION AGREEMENT. THANK YOU. 






AARON PUP FEW MONTHS OLD
B08-213 
LABRADOR MIX
PUP NOT ADULT MALE
LAST DAY MAY 7 now 9th 





FEMALES 751 AND 752 STILL URGENT.
LAB MIX PUPS
A08-751-754
4 MONTHS OLD BLACK/WHITE
751 AND 752 ARE FEMALE STILL URGENT. 


753 AND 754 ARE MALE MALES ARE SAFE

LAST DAY MAY 7 now 9th 






LAB MIX FEMALE 2 Y.O. 
A08-766 
SOME SORT OF SKIN CONDITION
SHE IS SCARED AND NEEDS LOVING HOME.
LAST DAY MAY 9 







PIT MIX RESCUE ONLY
A08-765 
MALE 2 Y.O.
WOULD NOT COME TO GATE.
SEEMS SCARED.
LAST DAY MAY 9 




CABANA
A08-782
LAB MIX
ADULT FEMALE
BROWN/WHITE
LAST DAY MAY 9 


CORI
A08-778
LAB MIX TAN
YOUNG ADULT FEMALE
LAST DAY MAY 9 






TANYA 
A08-806
GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX
ADULT FEMALE ? 5-7 Y.O.
THIS DOG IS ULTRA SWEET
ADOPTER BAILED OUT.
LAST DAY NOW MAY 13 (WAS APRIL 28) 



Respond to this message 

Responses


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would really love to hear that Tanya has been saved. Something about her picture has really touched my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya*

Jackson's Mom:

I can't get her face out of my mind.
Found out she is not blind and not deaf.
Don't know where I got that from.
Praying someone rescues this Senior Sweetie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*New pic of Tanya at Spaulding from saving georgia dogs forum*

New pic of Tanya at Spaulding from Saving Georgia Dogs Forum!
Gorgeous!!

New Photo for Tanya at Spalding Golden Retriever She's Gorgeous
May 10 2008 at 12:31 PM 
Donna W. (Login lostdogsga)
Moderators


TANYA 
A08-806
GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX
ADULT FEMALE ? 5-7 Y.O.
THIS DOG IS ULTRA SWEET
ADOPTER BAILED OUT.
LAST DAY NOW MAY 13 (WAS APRIL 28) 


She can hear and see, just to clear up the email postings about her having serious problems. There is nothing wrong with this gal other than she needs a home and she is in jail. Beautiful dog. Can someone post out to Golden forums Please with the new photo. Thanks.

Here is the weblink:
http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html

Contact [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]-All of these girls are on Saving Georgia Dogs and work with the shelters to rescue pets in GA!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News For Tanya!!!*

Adopt A Golden is faxing for her but her forever home will be in North Carolina!! 
D

*UPDATE FROM SGD:
Update on Tanya at Spalding
May 11 2008 at 3:09 PM gail (Login summerpaws)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adopt A Golden has faxed in for her, and I'm arranging to get her to her forever home in NC. They know she is not deaf and blind! AGA would have taken her if I didn't have a real home, but now we're working together on it to get her safely out. She'll go into boarding for a few days and then be on her way home!


Respond to this message 

Responses

Fantastic news, Gail!  n/mv - twokitties on May 11, 3:37 PM


Thank you Gail, then I am pulling her off and putting on SAFE page. - Donna W. on May 11, 3:46 PM


That is great news! - maryann135 on May 11, 3:47 PM


Oh, god, thank you. - Donna PA on May 11, 4:00 PM


AWESOME!!!!  - Stacy on May 11, 4:34 PM


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How wonderful for the old girl.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Any update? Anyone in GA that can pull this sweet old girl and finally show her the love she has deserved for so long??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sounds Bad for Tanya! Just copied from Saving Georgia Dogs..*

Tanya? Not such great news...
May 12 2008 at 11:12 AM gail (Login summerpaws)


http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/message/1210605162/Tanya-++Not+such+great+news...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had someone go to pull her this morning, and she is pretty aggressive...much more chow than anything else. Tried to bite, and the opinion of the very experienced person who went for me, is that she will definitely nail someone and do some harm. She was apparently adopted once, and returned because of aggression. I can not place her, in good conscience...I know there were others interested, so is there someone else that has actually take her? I'm afraid I cannot!


Respond to this message 

Responses

Oh, good grief. The shelter should have made that behavior known. That's awful. - Kathryn on May 12, 12:00 PM


Anybody know any behaviorists? I hope something will be done so she won't be gassed! - Bonnie on May 12, 12:08 PM

She was just faxed for again. She was fine at the shelter in the - talulaughbell on May 12, 12:12 PM 


Is it more fear aggression?? She may just need some time to adjust... - Stacy on May 12, 12:59 PM

Poor gal has been in there for 3+ weeks, guess she is fearful. I always - Donna W. on May 12, 1:35 PM 
I agree - she should be given a chance to decompress in a quiet place before temp resting - Bonnie in WI on May 12, 2:06 PM 
She wasn't "temp tested" - gail on May 12, 2:25 PM 
I know that - I was only saying I don't think temp testing in a shelter atmosphere - Bonnie in WI on May 12, 2


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Tanya*

Poor Tanya is still in the shelter.
Guess she tried to nip when the rescue came to get her.
Sure she is just terrified.:no::no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Was afraid to look.*

I was afraid to look on Saving Georgia Dogs to see if Tanya was saved and she was.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/4651...ppy+news,+Suz---+another+miracle+for+Spalding


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope her aggression problems can be safely dealt with, for everyone's sake.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There was a dog thought to be aggressive, but she was in a shelter with a huge number of other dogs with her pups. Thankfully, a rescue stepped in to help her and her pups and they were all ready for this aggressive dog during the pick up and transport...she was not one bit aggressive when they got her and her pups out of that environment.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Let's hope Tanya turns out just to be stressed from being in the shelter and will mellow out since she's out of that noisy environment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

I've heard so often that dogs act entirely differently when out of the shelter and I believe it. It must be so scarey for them!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can believe it. I can't imagine how I would feel if I were locked up, surrounded by strangers and forced to listen to all kinds of irritating noises all day for weeks on end.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I got an e-mail from the MySpace group that I'm a part that works with saving death row dogs in Georgia and the person who runs the group told me she was safe.


----------

